# Following the crowd...



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thought I would throw this ad at you guys to see what you think..good deal or not?

http://rochester.craigslist.org/atq/2780199058.html

The machine looks pretty, but it is hard to tell from the small pic. I did email the owner to find out if by "great condition" they meant if it just looked nice or if it worked. $40 a good price?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

That is a nice price for a fine looking machine that also is in good cabinet condition and the machine looks like it has little wear. These old machines were made with leather ropes that turned the wheel. These can be replaced with rubber ones. Not that it's the whole answer, but just looking at the gold on the front--it looks hardly touched. The one I'm getting has a lot of wear (and still moves perfectly). Can you try it out?

I don't see any rust on the treadle, so that bodes well for the inner workings of the machine--which are quite simple and made so well that they truly have lasted and lasted.

It looks totally nonelectric, no? A beauty, for sure.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I picked one up for $40.00 this am, it looks like the same cabinet, I'm not sure the machine is the same. The one I bought has a motor that can be put one it and used with a foot peddle or the treadle. The lady I got it from is moving out of state. She said she did pay 100.00 for it several years ago--but doesn't want to move it and was gone over Christmas and I was the only one willing to wait. I can't wait to get it cleaned up and running!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wahhhh! Just heard back that it is sold already


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Keep watching---you'll find one!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Darn! Keep looking. It will be there.

I just bought a Singer 99K off of eBay. I was dirt cheap. Shipping is most expensive part. I have wanted one for so long. Can't wait to see her. She is rough and I may just use her for parts. I still want a scroll front.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

don't wait to ask and get a response... when in doubt.. look it up on ebay then rush out to buy it!

if a machine isn't rusted beyond a good cleaning.. these machines can be repaired. If you buy a $50 machine and it doesn't work... make it your learning to repair machine. Need help repairing? WeFixIt at yahoo groups! great group of Shade Tree Mechanics that love to help others. The group is all about repairing machines. There are other machine specific groups to help you repair your machine.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I was going to say earlier that if all the parts were there, don't hesitate. The price was a great bargain. We have three like that now. Problem that we ran into was finding the parts to return the second one back to a treadle. We got some parts from the US and the rest are coming from Australia. It was the only place we could find them. The bottom of our third one is broken and we are going to have to have it welded. The local shop here quoted us $70 to do it. I have another person that does welding on the side but has been rather busy and have not been able to talk to him to see if he could and how much he would charge. 
Keep watching and do some more research. The more you learn the better prepared you can be when one does present itself.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I saw it on Craigslist, too. And I agree with other posters that when you see something you want you have to act fast! There was recently a similar machine on the Buffalo Craigslist but it was gone within 2 days.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think this quickly becomes an addiction. I just bought a Singer Model 99 off of eBay. It is in rough shape but has attachments.

I told my husband I want a Featherweight for our anniversary next month. That is actually a good idea because he would be really upset if he didn't get me something nice in light of what I am getting him (a new Henry Rifle).

Every day I am looking at CL and eBay and I now stop at second hand stores and antique stores "just in case"! 

The other night he suggested we move the sewing room down so that it took over about 800 square feet of the basement. I am not willing to be in a dungeon all the time so that won't do. We are just going to have a sewing machine, a rack from a deer and an antique gun in every room. Thank God his tractors don't fit in the house!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I see we are not the only ones. :hysterical:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

heehee! Nope not the only ones! Lets see my Singer 503 sits in the bedroom, the 66 Redeye treadle is in the schoolroom, and my 127 treadle is in the den. I could squeeze another treadle in the bedroom if I had one! Oh wait actually I do......I have a cabinet in really bad shape that is under my ironing board. Head for it is under another cabinet.....just need a bobbin winder for that one.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Addiction, or obsession? That is the question.

4 treadles: 2 Singer 66 Redeyes, 1 Singer 9W-7, 1 Franklin.
1 cabinet: Singer 66-16, electric
1 ???????: Singer 66-16 crinkle paint, on the way, no case or cabinet yet
2 Singer 99Ks: One recently refurbished to running, one rusted badly

15 other portables ranging from a 95 vintage Bernina to a 1920s Grayhound by Newhome.

Obsession, or addiction, THAT is the question.


Is there a Sewing Machine Anonymous?

Joe

Joe


----------

